# Carters lake



## one shot one kill (Nov 23, 2009)

To the Duck Hunters at Carters Lake this weekend
it was a pleasure being on the same lake with no skybusting and or setting up to close, my group saw ducks 
decoyed ducks 
killed ducks
Great time .................................!

I know at least one group where gon members!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 23, 2009)

so are you wanting to change that by asking for company or what?


----------



## one shot one kill (Nov 23, 2009)

*its public land*



ugabulldog56 said:


> so are you wanting to change that by asking for company or what?



Rough lake to hunt, its open to the public there is more lake
then i can hunt ,get over it,  I have been hunting there for years, only had a few bad issues, besides there are no ducks in georgia


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 23, 2009)

one shot one kill said:


> Rough lake to hunt, its open to the public there is more lake
> then i can hunt ,get over it,  I have been hunting there for years, only had a few bad issues, besides there are no ducks in georgia




I dont have anything to get over???  I dont hunt there.  Just saying....the more you post your "good" experiences the quicker they're gonna go away!!!


----------



## ngaduckhunter (Nov 23, 2009)

Good work out there.
Did you hunt the main lake or the re-reg?
Carters is my closest lake i hunt there often.


----------



## one shot one kill (Nov 23, 2009)

*re reg*

water was high sat/
started lowering sun

to low on sun to make out sand bars and channels with all the rain


----------



## pignjig10lb (Nov 23, 2009)

Now Carters Lake will be covered up with yahoo's great job "ONE SHOT" don't post where you hunt if it's good, you're killing your self and the others that hunt the lake.


----------



## BoomerGAOutdoors (Nov 23, 2009)

I guess all stories have two sides to them..the good & the bad. I don't want to go to ugly.


----------



## one shot one kill (Nov 23, 2009)

*just like alltoona and all the other places*



pignjig10lb said:


> Now Carters Lake will be covered up with yahoo's great job "ONE SHOT" don't post where you hunt if it's good, you're killing your self and the others that hunt the lake.



Maybe the yahoos will come so what, they show up every year hey maybe you are one of them but they end up leaving anyway get a grip.


----------



## cmk07c (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread but, cann you hunt Talking Rock Creek and some of the other creeks that run into the Res and Carters Lake. The Army Corps of Engineer signs make me a little hesitant.


----------



## one shot one kill (Nov 23, 2009)

*no you cant*



cmk07c said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but, cann you hunt Talking Rock Creek and some of the other creeks that run into the Res and Carters Lake. The Army Corps of Engineer signs make me a little hesitant.



only wma propertie


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 23, 2009)

one shot one kill said:


> hey maybe you are one of them



Nope, he ain't one of them.


----------



## one shot one kill (Nov 23, 2009)

*glad to hear that*



MustangMAtt30 said:


> Nope, he ain't one of them.



Sounds good welcome to gon


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 23, 2009)

one shot one kill said:


> Maybe the yahoos will come so what.


----------



## caver101 (Nov 23, 2009)

It was nice to meet you OneShotOneKill.

I was the fellow you talked to at the ramp that put in just before you got there. Glad yall had some luck. They must have liked yalls spread better than ours. We had 3 woodies fly over at 10,000ft altitude. I had so much fun Saturday duck hunting that I went deer hunting Sunday. Did not hear a lot of shooting Saturday morning for sure. We did jump two does going back to the boat, thats about all the action we had.

PM inbound.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Nov 23, 2009)

one shot one kill said:


> Maybe the yahoos will come so what,




I'd like to make a reservation.  Party of four at 6:30 AM please!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 23, 2009)

Wood Smoke said:


> I'd like to make a reservation.  Party of four at 6:30 AM please!



Why I'm so sorry the earlest we can get you in is 6:50 about 5 mins after shooting time starts would this be OK ??



By the way pretty avatar with that double and the rooster


----------



## Wood Smoke (Nov 23, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> By the way pretty avatar with that double and the rooster




Thanks....., a friend took that photo in S.D. last year.  Upland pheasant is also like duck hunting in GA.....best to go out of state where the birds are!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Nov 24, 2009)

hunted the re-reg sunday and saw more hunters than ducks which was 6. we did decoy 2 coots tho and they are now dead. if it ever gets good which it never has we would like to be able to enjoy hunting it without all the other idiots.  you cant let 3 hoodies swim in and call it decoying ducks.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 24, 2009)

No worries of the lake being bombarded by the post, I'm sure . I hunted Saturday and have been a regular for 14 years there. It wont do for the hunters looking for great numbers , only the few who just enjoy the thrill of being outside.One day I am going to make 150' anchor lines and hunt up top....ha ha ....really the thought has crossed my mind many times, just to say I did!

Ok lets hear it.. Who was the victim of the float away goose deks???
Just messing with ya I have had the horn blow and pick up my whole spread many times .....but seldom when the water was going down..... Saturday my boat was beached completely!!!!


----------



## Alaska (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is my brother and his prize first duck (?) and our only bird for those ready to rush up to Carters! Look at that smile .ha ha  His new nickname is mud hen!!!!!


----------



## moducks86 (Nov 24, 2009)

man thats got some dead hang mounting potential there.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Nov 24, 2009)

Alaska said:


> No worries of the lake being bombarded by the post, I'm sure . I hunted Saturday and have been a regular for 14 years there. It wont do for the hunters looking for great numbers , only the few who just enjoy the thrill of being outside.One day I am going to make 150' anchor lines and hunt up top....ha ha ....really the thought has crossed my mind many times, just to say I did!
> 
> Ok lets hear it.. Who was the victim of the float away goose deks???
> Just messing with ya I have had the horn blow and pick up my whole spread many times .....but seldom when the water was going down..... Saturday my boat was beached completely!!!!



Happens every time. I try to always call to get the schedule before i go.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 24, 2009)

moducks86 said:


> man thats got some dead hang mounting potential there.



After the cramps went away from laughing , I called my brother and suggested that but........he said he had  boiled it for six hours, thew away bird and drank juice!!!!


----------



## caver101 (Nov 25, 2009)

I had one decoy float away Sat morning. Mallard hen, but we got her back. My partner gave her a little too much arm when he "tossed" her out, lol


----------



## one shot one kill (Nov 25, 2009)

*those were our geese*

we where waiting for some one to shoot at them.LOL
we were beached sun. morning no water under the boat at all, I have a specail set of deeks just for carters with 
long strings for when the water rises but when they let the water out its time to go home......


----------



## caver101 (Nov 25, 2009)

one shot one kill said:


> we where waiting for some one to shoot at them.LOL



Just be glad they did not float west of yall. Those decoys would have been the most action we saw all day, lol


----------



## Alaska (Nov 25, 2009)

We had some fishermen that camped on us for a little while. I was certian they saw the deks but they fished around a point 50 yrds from us for more than 30 min.....oh well its public water they have as much right as I do no hard feelings....not to say I didnt sneek a shot off the other direction....they left about 15 minutes later...hope they caught more than we shot!!!!


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Nov 29, 2009)

you guys are funny. The birds are there but not where any of you guys are hunting...lol

Ask the fisherman where the birds have been and you will have a much better day.


----------



## Dux (Dec 7, 2009)

one shot one kill said:


> To the Duck Hunters at Carters Lake this weekend
> it was a pleasure being on the same lake with no skybusting and or setting up to close, my group saw ducks
> decoyed ducks
> killed ducks
> ...


I posted a thread on trading hunts. If you find ducks, let me know what you think


----------

